# Ranch saddle vs. roping saddle



## Paintman (Apr 6, 2015)

I need some help picking out a saddle. I rope about 3 times a week on the heel side and do tons of trail riding. I like the high back hard seats. Rough out. Hamley twist. 

So I guess my question is do I need to be looking at ranch saddles or roping saddles?

I love the look of a wade saddle but would look silly if I showed up to a roping riding one. So is there a in between of a wade horn and a regular sized horn?

I realize you get what you pay for and all that good stuff but my price range is up to 1500


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Dakota make an A-Fork Ranch Roping Saddle and a Regular Ranch Roping Saddle that may fit you needs, they are withing your price Range.

Google Dakota 209AF, 205AF, 0551, 0550 four models that are similar to your description.

Made in the USA, basic no frills Saddles but in that price range they are hard to beat.


.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I bet Corriente has something that would fit your bill. I'd check out their website and then call them. They are super nice to deal with. https://corrientesaddleco.com/


----------



## Paintman (Apr 6, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I bet Corriente has something that would fit your bill. I'd check out their website and then call them. They are super nice to deal with. https://corrientesaddleco.com/


Yes I visit their website every week. Do you guys have any experience with them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Paintman said:


> Yes I visit their website every week. Do you guys have any experience with them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't personally, but I know several people (here on the forum and in real life) who have their saddles and love them. I know one member here (smrobs) has two Associations and her brother and father both have Corrientes. They use them for ranch work constantly and I believe that either her brother or father's saddle is 10+ years old and still going strong. My local tack guy had one on consignment and I went to look at it one day. It was very nice quality and he couldn't say enough good about it (he mostly repairs saddles and makes headstalls/reins/harnesses/halters), especially the value for the cost. I didn't end up buying it because it wasn't the style I wanted (I want a Wade), but I sat in it and it was one of the more comfy western saddles I've sat in (which is saying something because I detest most western saddles).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ranch became the new trendy word for a roper. If your saddle is a true roper and not a roper look, it's your choice to use a post horn as on the Wade or the regular style. The material the tree is made of will determine whether the saddle is a roper or look-alike.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Paintman, I can tell you from experience that a team roping saddle is not much fun to cowboy out of spend a lot of hours in.
And a wade saddle with a 4 inch post horn is not ideal for team roping. I have done it but a big fat post horn slows down your dallying compared to a smaller dally horn. 

Not sure how much you want to spend but if you want the best of both worlds maybe consider a Will James, modified Assoc. or Louellen tree with a dally horn rather than a post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Will James tree.


----------

